# Sky on Fire!



## DWimages (Oct 18, 2013)

This image was created 11 years ago with the Canon 1D. 






Mike Doran
D&W Images
www.dorancreatives.net


----------



## rpt (Oct 18, 2013)

DWimages said:


> This image was created 11 years ago with the Canon 1D.
> 
> Mike Doran
> D&W Images
> www.dorancreatives.net


Lovely picture Mike.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful sky. Very nice shot Mike.


----------



## Greatland (Oct 18, 2013)

Sunrise over Kachemak Bay, AK
Taken with my G12


----------



## surapon (Oct 18, 2013)

At Santorini, Greece.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 18, 2013)

Ironically, the thread title has some bearing on my recent experience. Last week, I was in Scotland and travelling back, I stopped off in a small town called Kinlochleven for a couple of nights. The last night, I was busy photographing the best sunset of the year so far. Job done and I was heading bakc to the hotel, when a family was rushing in the other direction. Next I hear the little girl say "Mummy, it looks like the end of the road is on fire". Photos to follow...
Nice capture of the sunset, it isn't easy to capture the full beauty of a good sunset a lot of the time.


----------



## surapon (Oct 19, 2013)

More " Sky on Fire" photos 
In Thailand, WDC., Tuson and Athens, Greece
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Good one don!


attachments seem to not be working.... try #3 to upload it...


----------



## hgraf (Dec 18, 2013)

Unfortunately only had my smartphone and a film camera that I haven't got the prints back yet, so this is from my smartphone, but still beautiful:


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 18, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Ironically, the thread title has some bearing on my recent experience. Last week, I was in Scotland and travelling back, I stopped off in a small town called Kinlochleven for a couple of nights. The last night, I was busy photographing the best sunset of the year so far. Job done and I was heading bakc to the hotel, when a family was rushing in the other direction. Next I hear the little girl say "Mummy, it looks like the end of the road is on fire". Photos to follow...
> Nice capture of the sunset, it isn't easy to capture the full beauty of a good sunset a lot of the time.



Looking forward to it


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 18, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Seriously, none of these qualify as "sky on fire".
> 
> 
> Since I'm saying that, I suppose I should post something that I liken more to "sky on fire".
> ...



The picture is pretty nice. However the watermark is more than annoying. It ruined the picture.


----------



## hgraf (Dec 18, 2013)

dilbert said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > The picture is pretty nice. However the watermark is more than annoying. It ruined the picture.
> ...



Really? That's a shame. 

What purpose does your watermark serve? Is it to prevent image theft? If somebody wanted that image removing any watermark is pretty easy, so there isn't much deterrence to begin with.

Let's say there IS a deterrence effect, does your watermark deter more then a more traditional subtle watermark? 

The argument may be that a more subtle watermark usually is near the edge of a picture, so it's easy to crop out. That's true, but that amount of work isn't much more then photo-shopping out your watermark (especially for the readers of this forum), so, does the difference in deterrence help there? 

Frankly, I find it sad when a person ruins their picture like that. It is a pretty image, but the watermark, and your response to a complaint about it, sours it. That's a shame.


----------



## rcarca (Dec 18, 2013)

Taken two weekends ago:




Marlow Sunset #46 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr




Marlow Sunset #39 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr




Marlow Sunset #24 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

All taken over the Thames at Marlow.

Many more here: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjNH6T6q

Richard


----------



## Chiuonthat (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is mine sky on fire. Hawaii Molikia sunset.


----------



## rs (Dec 19, 2013)

Manila Bay. The pollution creates vivid sunset colours, and also really dims the sun when it's on the horizon to be much dimmer than the sky above - hence the lack of reflection.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

rs said:


> Manila Bay. The pollution creates vivid sunset colours, and also really dims the sun when it's on the horizon to be much dimmer than the sky above - hence the lack of reflection.




Great shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## scotty512 (Dec 19, 2013)

North Shore, Auckland 

does this qualify?


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 19, 2013)

scotty512 said:


> North Shore, Auckland
> 
> does this qualify?



Nice. It sure does.


----------



## hgraf (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiuonthat said:


> Here is mine sky on fire. Hawaii Molikia sunset.



Hawai'i? Have you no heart? I just dealt with about 4 inches of snow and I see this, grrr....


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 19, 2013)

Taken 2 months ago.


----------



## sjschall (Dec 19, 2013)

Lake Shasta. Canon 60D and Fantastic Plastic


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Seriously, none of these qualify as "sky on fire".
> 
> 
> Since I'm saying that, I suppose I should post something that I liken more to "sky on fire".
> ...



My Samsung Galaxy S4 takes better picture than that


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a bit of a fun picture; the memorial shell sculpture on the beach at Adleburgh in Eastern England.

It's made of about eight tonnes of stainless steel and when we came across it we thought it was in memorial to those lost at sea, as it has cut into it 'I hear those voices that will not be drowned'. In fact it is a memorial to the English composer Benjamin Britten, one of relatively modern times, and who's music I have to admit I found pretty dire. By all accounts it is pretty unpopular at Aldeburgh.

Anyway I liked it, so here it is on a three frame panoramic with the 5DII and 40mm pancake plus a touch of fill from 430EX. Shot just as the sun rose above the horizon, and underexposed for effect.


----------



## PhotoAviator (Dec 19, 2013)

A couple from this year:


----------



## hgraf (Dec 19, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Here's a bit of a fun picture; the memorial shell sculpture on the beach at Adleburgh in Eastern England.
> 
> It's made of about eight tonnes of stainless steel and when we came across it we thought it was in memorial to those lost at sea, as it has cut into it 'I hear those voices that will not be drowned'. In fact it is a memorial to the English composer Benjamin Britten, one of relatively modern times, and who's music I have to admit I found pretty dire. By all accounts it is pretty unpopular at Aldeburgh.
> 
> Anyway I liked it, so here it is on a three frame panoramic with the 5DII and 40mm pancake plus a touch of fill from 430EX. Shot just as the sun rose above the horizon, and underexposed for effect.



Love it!


----------



## hgraf (Dec 19, 2013)

Did this pan a couple years ago. Can't remember how many shots exactly, but I'll say probably around 6. This thread is rough on me, wish I was there now!


----------



## kyswarts (Dec 19, 2013)

July Sunset by ProjectDSLR




Clouds Surreal by ProjectDSLR, 




Buck Sunset by ProjectDSLR, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 19, 2013)

Just realised, I never followed up on my photos to follow comment.




Fiery Sunset over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Fiery Skies over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

And one from a few years ago.




Fire and Water by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 20, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Just realised, I never followed up on my photos to follow comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful shots Richard!

The first and third have an impressive light and detail in the foreground. Did you use any filters? Reason I am asking is that I will on the new year start off with the Lee system.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 29, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Just realised, I never followed up on my photos to follow comment.
> ...


Sorry, took me a while to get back. Yes I did use filters, a combination of a Lee CPL and soft grads on the first two (the mountains prevented me using the Singh-Ray Revers Grad), it was a challenge with the mountains though and a blend would proably have been easier, but the challenge was too much of a temptation. The other was taken a few years ago, using the Cokin P system; that was a combination of the Singh-Ray LB Warming Polarizer and the 3 stop Singh-Ray Reverse Grad. I also used a touch of HDR on the third, just to recover the detail in the reflection.


----------

